
Kubernetes' first major security hole discovered - jsdev93
https://www.zdnet.com/article/kubernetes-first-major-security-hole-discovered/
======
tpetry
I am really interested in the impact this will have. Kubernetes is releasing
new versions bery fast and setting old versions to EOL. I suspect there will
be many pre 1.10 clusters which will now have to upgrade the next days and
solve all the upgrading problems.

